# Vararam cold air?



## GUNNER2006goat (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking into new cold air intake to feed the 102mm fast intake any opinions on the vararams claims to 25-35 hp gaines?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Get a 4" intake to match the 102mm. No sense causing restriction with a smaller intake.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

At the least you'd want a bigger MAF (the LS2 is 85mm) or what's that point.


----------



## Nightmare2003 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a vararam on both of my GTO's. It doesn't really add that much. On my GTO (the other's the wife's) I did (in order) exhaust, Livernois Stg 2 cam and heads, tune, headers, tune, FAST 102mm & K&N intake, tune, then removed the K&N and installed the vararam with another tune. I gained 6hp & 5ft-lbs with the K&N, and gained an additional 4hp & 8ft-lbs of torque with the vararam for a grand whopping total of *gasp* 10hp and 13ft-lbs at peak. It sure does look spiffy though. To be honest you'd be better with the Svede.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It is a mistake to place too much of an emphasis on a dyno number. Yes, it's pretty good for comparing a mod against another but when the name of the mod is "cold air intake" it should be obvious that cool air is an important consideration. With a dyno the hood is open and the car isn't moving. 

An intake has 3 functions. Clean the air, deliver it with as little restriction as possible and deliver it the closest to ambient air temp as possible. The only way to measure that if someone is interested in seeing the difference is with several 1/4 mile runs and compare trap speeds. On the track and street is where an intake that delivers cool air at high flow shines.


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

Why waste your money on any brand than SvedeSpeed. SvedeSpeed is the only TRUE COLD AIR INTAKE. I had a volant before my svede and my Intake temps never got near Ambient temps. Even with the vararam, the MAF/IAT is located above the upper radiator hose and inside the engine bay. The air goes thru the Grill on the Svede continuously. The vararam takes air from the hood only till a certain speed where that becomes a vacuum port. 

Dont waste your money on other intakes.. Go with SvedeSpeed with the Breakout Harness and upgraded IAT sensor.

Just my $0.02


----------

